# MES 40 6 rack vs 4 rack models?



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

My ol MES 30 Gen 1 is getting wore out, I’ve modded it with a vent, put a stack on, tore the back off more times than I can remember with new elements, wires, etc.

I am contemplating a new MES 40” – From what I’ve read the 2.5 model is the one to get, I think?

I really want 6 racks, I do allot of jerky, ribs and such and never seem to have enough rack space.

How do I know which model is the 4 rack and which is the 6 rack?

Any pros and cons on 4 vs 6 rack? Seems to me more racks is better?

Thanks for any info!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2015)

Guess what?  I'm getting ready to convert my newly acquired MES40 Gen I from a 4 to a 6 rack smoker.  Since I smoke a lot of Salmon nuggets and jerky, I need the additional racks,  don't need the massive spacing between the racks as we see with the 4 rack system.  Yes it will take a little bit of cutting, welding, etc but it's all fun.  FYI, the spacing between the racks on the new 6 rack smoker is 4".  I went out and measured the spacing on my Big Chief smokers which I use 100% for fish and it is 3".  Thus I might weld the new racks to a 3 to 3.5" spacing.  Perfect for Jerky, etc.  

To answer your question, I believe the new Masterbuilt 40 Elite BT (blue tooth) has the 6 racks.  Pro Bass Shop is currently selling it for $479.00


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

I would love to see pics of the rack mods.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2015)

More rack supports are coming in next week at which I'll start the redesign.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2015)

I will say that if you want a MES with more wattage and or volume, the 40 is the way to go.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I will say that if you want a MES with more wattage and or volume, the 40 is the way to go.


Yes, I was thinking that the extra sq footage of the 40 might be enough addition with only 4 racks.

Are you ordering you extras from MB?

I am thinking about getting this one, it is the right model?

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335.ip

Thanks


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 25, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Yes, I was thinking that the extra sq footage of the 40 might be enough addition with only 4 racks.
> 
> Are you ordering you extras from MB?
> 
> ...


That is the one that many are buying. I have that same one as well as many other users in this forum have it. Best price for a 40" BT that you will find plus it has legs whereas all others don't. You can get a 6 shelf from Bass Pro Shops for $100 more and no legs.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2015)

That does look like the correct one but I see it has just 4 racks.  Also can't tell from the pics if the rack supports is for an additional 2 more racks.  Seems like there has been some MES40 units sold with 4 racks but has the capacity of 6 racks.

I'm getting the additional supports from:

http://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/search/part/1368621/139749/

Cheers


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 25, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> That is the one that many are buying. I have that same one as well as many other users in this forum have it. Best price for a 40" BT that you will find plus it has legs whereas all others don't. You can get a 6 shelf from Bass Pro Shops for $100 more and no legs.


Thanks for the info!


cmayna said:


> That does look like the correct one but I see it has just 4 racks.  Also can't tell from the pics if the rack supports is for an additional 2 more racks.  Seems like there has been some MES40 units sold with 4 racks but has the capacity of 6 racks.
> 
> I'm getting the additional supports from:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and accessories site - cool!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2015)

Was able to finally zoom in on the pics of the Sams club unit and it's support grids will hold just 4 racks.  In your case since you do jerky, I'd really look for one with a 6 rack capacity or plan to modify that one.


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 25, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Was able to finally zoom in on the pics of the Sams club unit and it's support grids will hold just 4 racks.  In your case since you do jerky, I'd really look for one with a 6 rack capacity or plan to modify that one.


The majority of people don't even use 4 racks let alone 6 racks. Six racks may be better for people that smoke jerky, I don't know, so if a person feels they need 6 racks, then they need to spend $100 more and get the one at Bass Pro Shops. Exact same smoker as the 4 rack ones, but has 6 racks.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 25, 2015)

But what if you have in-laws who simply love your wings?   You realize how many wings you could smoke with a 6 racker?


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 28, 2015)

Is this the 2.0 model 40"?  and not the newer 2.5 like the one shown at Sams club.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt.../Ne-4294750382?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU

It does have slots for a total of 6 racks.


----------



## smokingearl (Dec 28, 2015)

There's no model number listed and it doesn't say if it has the RF remote or if it has Bluetooth. All the 2.5 models will come with Bluetooth instead of the RF remote, which the 2.0 would have.


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 28, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Is this the 2.0 model 40"?  and not the newer 2.5 like the one shown at Sams club.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunt.../Ne-4294750382?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU
> 
> It does have slots for a total of 6 racks.


It is definitely the 2.0 Model as the 2.5 BT has a cover over the front controller and the one in picture doesn't, plus if you zoom in for a close up view, you can see the sloping plate under bottom rack with the little square water pan on the left end of it of which the 2.0 has. The BT has a water pan similar to the Gen 1 Smokers.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 28, 2015)

Should I not even consider this 2.0 model vs the 2.5BT?

Has there been issues with the 2.0?

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes to confirm, that is the 2.0  with no exhaust vent on top.  It's on the upper left side instead.  I would steer away from the 2.0 based upon the issues many have had with it as chatted about on this forum.  Save your pennies for the 2.5 BT (blue tooth, not bacon tomato :-),  or as what I'm doing, bring back a retired Gen1 back to life and add 6 racks.  I will say having the exhaust vent on top left side is very nice as seen on the 2.5.  Something I will be dealing with on my Gen 1 in due time.


----------



## brickguy221 (Dec 29, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Yes to confirm, that is the 2.0  with no exhaust vent on top.  It's on the upper left side instead.  I would steer away from the 2.0 based upon the issues many have had with it as chatted about on this forum.  Save your pennies for the 2.5 BT (blue tooth, not bacon tomato :-),  or as what I'm doing, bring back a retired Gen1 back to life and add 6 racks.  I will say having the exhaust vent on top left side is very nice as seen on the 2.5.  Something I will be dealing with on my Gen 1 in due time.


I forgot to mention that exhaust location when I was stating it was a 2.0 ...


----------



## daricksta (Dec 29, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> My ol MES 30 Gen 1 is getting wore out, I’ve modded it with a vent, put a stack on, tore the back off more times than I can remember with new elements, wires, etc.
> 
> I am contemplating a new MES 40” – From what I’ve read the 2.5 model is the one to get, I think?
> 
> ...


Just read the online ads. Many times the Sportsman Elite or a store-branded model sold by a retailer will have 6 racks just to make it an exclusive offering. Cabela's does this a lot. I think Bass Pro Shop does, too.


----------



## keithaa (Nov 19, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> My ol MES 30 Gen 1 is getting wore out, I’ve modded it with a vent, put a stack on, tore the back off more times than I can remember with new elements, wires, etc.
> 
> I am contemplating a new MES 40” – From what I’ve read the 2.5 model is the one to get, I think?
> 
> ...



Couldn't you just hang one from the rack above. Either wire or bolts with fender washers. Seems easy enough.


----------

